# *** spreading, but lime green? (Not Poa)



## LawnPilot (Jun 17, 2019)

Please validate (or correct) what I think is happening? *** is spreading and the roots are not deep enough to turn the grass deep green\blue? Lime green blades are boat tipped so it is ***.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

All bluegrass is "Poa".

Poa Pratensis is the desirable kind.

Poa Annua and Poa Trivialis are non-desirable. Of the two, Poa Trivialis is the more difficult to control.

I suspect you have Poa Trivialis.


----------



## Schreibdave (Aug 15, 2020)

That's poa trivialis


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ryegrass


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

g-man said:


> Ryegrass


Boat tip?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

From NCSU


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Needs to be run through this checklist.

https://buckeyeturf.osu.edu/pdf/01_turfgrass_identification.pdf


----------



## LawnPilot (Jun 17, 2019)

Would poa triv be thriving in the summer like it seems to be here?


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

Sinclair said:


> Needs to be run through this checklist.
> 
> https://buckeyeturf.osu.edu/pdf/01_turfgrass_identification.pdf


Their chart seems suspect. All of the sources I've seen has Ryegrass as keeled leaf tip. Maybe I'm missing something.

https://extension.psu.edu/the-cool-season-turfgrasses-identification
https://agsci.oregonstate.edu/beaverturf/perennial-ryegrass-lolium-perenne-l


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

That is not poa trivialis. You are right. Poa T would be extremely fine bladed and more dense than these pics.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

ive noticed new growth does appear to be lighter green on my monostand. Usually hit it with some iron and you cant even notice.


----------



## jcs43920 (Jun 3, 2019)

I have the exact same thing in my yard in a few spots about 4-5 weeks after seeding KBG. I thought it might have just been some younger KBG that just hasn't established and darkened up but now I think it's poa annua. If there is very shallow roots that are super easy to pull up I doubt it's KBG. Your might just want to blanket spray it with tenacity and try to stunt the he annua and give the KBG a better chance to spread and fill in.


----------



## LawnPilot (Jun 17, 2019)

Another pic. Jury is still out


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I believe g-man is correct and that is ryegrass.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

May want to check this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fquRGno-weE


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

I agree with gman. It looks like rye that is growing faster than your KBG.


----------



## jacobpd (May 12, 2020)

it is KBG.

I am growing the midnight KBG in my flowerbed, which is from bare soil. 
so, definitely no other poa pollution. 
In the early days, they are very light green. 
They will turn darker when they matured. 
Or, if some are sick (for example affected by fungus), they will look like lime green too. 
But when they grown older, they will turn into dark green.

The picture you showed are the new plants from the rhizomes waken from dormancy.

They are not Poa A and Poa T.
1) Poa A and Poa T can not be green in hot summer time. 
2) Poa T is way way denser (if there is a patch) and much lighter.
3) Poa A does not start growing yet at this time.


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

KoopHawk said:


> I agree with gman. It looks like rye that is growing faster than your KBG.


This is the key. New rhizomes from KBG shouldn't be growing faster than the mother KBG plant.


----------

